# R15 - The FAQ (r2)



## Earl Bonovich

*NOTE*: I am going to add to this over the next few days... it will probably take a week or so to get finished... just don't have the time to dedicate to it in one sitting.
---------------------

DirecTV +PLUS DVR : R15 
FAQ: Version 2.0

FAQ Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=517561


----------



## Malibu13

We have opened up an additional thread for "General Discussion" of this Review, therefore, all discussion and questions should be directed to: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=517561

Thanks,
Donnie


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Things to know about this FAQ:
I will attempt to keep everything as OBJECTIVE as possible. There will be minimal comparisons to other DVR products out there, but there will be some.

Any comments or corrections, please send me a PM 
Or Post to the Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=517561
----------------------------------

Version 1 of the FAQ / Review of the R15:
Posted at TivoCommunity Forum

Revision History:
2/2/2006: Start of the v2 of the FAQ (ebonovic)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There are currently TWO Manufactures of the R15 (as of 2/2/2006)
Humax: Manufacturer Code of 500
Philips : Manufacturer Code of 300


-----------------
Software Version Information
Format: Manufacturer Code - Software Version

Manufacturer Code: 500 (Humax)
-----------------------------------------------------------
1044 - (Date Unknown) - Initial Version installed on hard drive
108a - Released ~ 10/09/2005 - Downloaded during initial install on Day #1 of Public Release.
109a - Released ~ 12/26/2005
109f - Released ~ 02/10/2006
10A3 - Released ~ 02/21/2006
10AF - Released 03/15/2006

Manufacturer Code: 300 (Philips)
-----------------------------------------------------------
100a - Initial Hardware version
102b - Release ~ Initial date unknown
1031 - Released ~ 02/14/2006
1035 - Released ~ 02/21/2006
103A - Released 03/15/2006

We have been told the two software versions are functionall identical, any differences will be noted through out the FAQ.


(Note: Pictures show in this FAQ are from a Humax assembled unit, unless specifically stated)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The R15 can only record recordings that are supplied by DirecTV.

There are TWO Internal tuners for the R15, both can record programming independently of one another.

The R15 has TWO distinct Satellite inputs. Both inputs have their own internal "destacker".

With an unstacked signal (this is the most common), you will need to provide two distinct RG-6 feeds to the R15, from either the Satellite Dish Directly or from a properly installed multiswitch. You can not use a typical "cable" splitter to use both tuners.

More detail can be found in the forums on why cable splitters can be used, how to install a multiswitches, and what Stacking/Destacking is.

---------------------------

The R15 also has an RF/Off-Air pass through input.
When the R15 is turned off (in standby mode) or is unplugged; the input signal to the Off-Air IN will passed back out via the OUT TO TV (RF 3/4 output) connection.

*YOU CAN NOT RECORD PROGRAMMING VIA THE OFF-AIR INPUT CONNECTION*

----------------------------
The R15 is an MPEG-2 reciever, it will not decode the new (as of late 2005) MPEG-4 programming feeds... (NOTE: Those MPEG-4 streams containly only HD material)

The R15 is also an Standard Definition (SD) reciever, it can not recieve nor record any High Definition broadcasts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The R15 is only capable of sending out 1 video stream at a time. So all listed outputs below, will show the same content at the same time.

The R15 has two sets of standard "RCA" connections. The standard Yellow/Red/White connections for Video/Audio-Right/Audio-Left

The R15 has only ONE S-Video Output

The R15 has an standard RF Output, that can be set to display on channel 3 or channel 4 on a standard television.

The R15 also has a Digital Optical Audio output, for connection to an appropriate reciever or TV. This is the only method that Dolby Digital 5.1 audio can be outputed on the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There are few additional ports on the R15:

Standard RJ-11 Phone Connection. This is a standard analog phone line connection. This connection is a two way connection between your R15 and DirecTV.

USB Ports: As of 2/6/2006 these ports are designated for future use.

_Note: At the January 2006 - CES event, DirecTV announced some partnerships with several vendors that may ultimately lead to the usage of the USB devices. However, at this time... the USB ports are only powered and don't provide any additional functionality to the end consumer._

RF Remote: See the remote control description of this FAQ


----------

